# Sublimation prints very dull and light



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just got printer (Epson 7720) and copra refillable sublimation ink cartridges set up. Bought paper from coastal supplies its image right sub paper.Printed a few prints and they are very dull and really light.Went ahead and pressed hoping they would look better,but they dont. Pressed on polyester shirt med pressure for 60 seconds. Anyone know what I am doing wrong? I am using the profile sent by Cobra.Thanks.Using Coral draw which I dont know a lot about,just learning


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Make sure, absolutely sure, you are printing on the correct side of the sublimation paper. Some paperes are plain on both sides.

Also make sure any coulour management is switched OFF in your printer driver and ON in your Graphics software (ie. Photoshop) and that the correct profile has been selected.

The polyester shirt mus be 100% polyester and white to obtain the best sub print. Any cotton in the mix and the prints will dull after washing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What temperature did you use?


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

splathead said:


> What temperature did you use?


temperature set at 400 hotronix clam press


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

webtrekker said:


> Make sure, absolutely sure, you are printing on the correct side of the sublimation paper. Some paperes are plain on both sides.
> 
> Also make sure any coulour management is switched OFF in your printer driver and ON in your Graphics software (ie. Photoshop) and that the correct profile has been selected.
> 
> The polyester shirt mus be 100% polyester and white to obtain the best sub print. Any cotton in the mix and the prints will dull after washing.


 The paper has a white side and a slight diff color on other side I am printing on white side.color management off on printer and profile on in Corel.The prints are very dull and washed out when printed after putting on shirt not much difference.TY


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

sassyjo10 said:


> The paper has a white side and a slight diff color on other side I am printing on white side.color management off on printer and profile on in Corel.The prints are very dull and washed out when printed after putting on shirt not much difference.TY


Are you creating your art in RGB or CMKY?
If not RGB try that instead...these are RGB printers you will have better results using RGB.

I have not used Corel in over 10 years so someone else ,might be able to offer more specific info.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Print with the " Best " settings. Let the printer drop as much ink as possible.

We print everything on " Quality" or Best Photo.

Sometimes we use presentation paper matte.

We get great results.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Sometime its depends on temperature!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

@sassyjo10 - A picture is worth a thousand words. Try and attach snapshots of the printed page, the pressed shirt, maybe your settings in coreldraw, etc...

Give us a visual and maybe someone here can see something else that might help.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't remember what I did exactly, however, I had this problem initially with Cobra. 

It came down to using the wrong profile and/or profile installed but not using it correctly. 

There are a bunch of ducks you need to line up in terms of paper, profile and settings. I was using PS though, so not sure about Corel. 

The have to ask questions....

They label their Sub ink CS-XX, is it the right ink?

Also was this printer used before you added sub inks or have only sub inks ever been added to it?


----------

